# МРТ ГО позвоночника лежа на животе



## Ninese (16 Апр 2014)

Добрый день. У моей мамы сильное искривление позвоночника, остеопороз и др проблемы. Надо сделать МРТ грудного отдела позвоночника. Но существует две проблемы - нужен аппарат открытого типа и она не может лечь на спину прямо и запрокинуть голову. Вчера ездили в клинику с аппаратом открытого типа, взяли подушку. Подушку не разрешили, лечь она не смогла. Уехали ни с чем. Это уже 2-я попытка сделать МРТ. Есть ли какой-то выход? Посоветуйте, пожалуйста. Врач посоветовал сделать такое МРТ, лежа на животе, но я уже обзвонила кучу центров - нигде такое не делают вообще. Буду очень признательна за помощь. Наталья


----------



## La murr (16 Апр 2014)

*Ninese*, Наталья, здравствуйте!
Скажите, пожалуйста, в каком регионе Вы проживаете?


----------



## Ninese (16 Апр 2014)

Простите, не указала - в Москве.


----------



## doc (16 Апр 2014)

Ninese написал(а):


> Врач посоветовал сделать такое МРТ, лежа на животе, но я уже обзвонила кучу центров - нигде такое не делают вообще.


Какой диагноз доктор ставит маме и что он хочет уточнить по МРТ?


----------



## Ninese (16 Апр 2014)

Диагноз пока не поставили. У мамы диабет уже 15 лет, остеопороз. Под новый год она слегла с дикими болями в спине и в области ребер (по бокам, как она объясняет). Пропила кучу лекарств, стала вставать, ходить, сейчас выходит на улицу. Но у нее постоянные боли в области ребер - причем она описывает это как механическая какая-то боль. Приляжет - легче. Предполагаем, что ребра впиваются в мягкие ткани (по ощущениям), сердце и внутренние органы проверяли - там вроде все ок. КТ показало еще и скрытые переломы позвоночника неопределенной давности. Два года назад на КТ этого еще не было. Спина у мамы уже колесом просто. Ее направили к какому-то "светиле", у которого диски с КТ не открылись, маму он вообще даже не осмотрел никак и послал ее на МРТ и рентген и потом к ревматологу... Вот пытаемся сделать МРТ сейчас.


----------



## doc (16 Апр 2014)

Ninese написал(а):


> направили к какому-то "светиле", у которого диски с КТ не открылись, маму он вообще даже не осмотрел никак и послал ее на МРТ и рентген и потом к ревматологу..


Если бы я был пациентом, а врач при обращении не провёл бы мне первичного осмотра, то я бы его самого отправил куда подальше.


----------



## Ninese (16 Апр 2014)

Ну, это отдельная история. Даже страшно становится, когда тебя направляют к "светиле", а он половину приема решает свои какие-то вопросы (видимо, очень важные) и минут 5 уделяет пациенту без осмотра. Это клиника на Полежаевской Ортоспайн, Басков Андрей Владимирович. Но я уже ничему не удивляюсь. Скорее удивляешься, когда находишь настоящего врача.


----------



## Diver77 (16 Апр 2014)

...Вы не написали  возраст  вашей мамы, что  существенно.  Судя по  описаниям, с большой  вероятностью - похоже на Б.Б - или 
болезнь Бехтерева, тем более она прогрессирует, судя по  скорости изменения ситуации. Тем более, все  усугубляется  диабетом - организм просто  пошел в разнос; поздновато как-то  обратили  на это  внимание; лечение долгое и не совсем  эффективное.
...


----------



## Ninese (17 Апр 2014)

Возраст 68 лет. К врачам обращались давно. Назначали только что-то для повышения кальция - Альфа д3 и т.д. И все. Огромное спасибо всем за поддержку и советы (про Б.Б. как раз недавно у терапевта было такое подозрение, но вроде как надо сделать МРТ для полноты картины). Так что вопрос про МРТ остается пока открытым. Надо как-то сделать это обследование все же...


----------



## doc (17 Апр 2014)

Ninese написал(а):


> Возраст 68 лет. К врачам обращались давно. Назначали только что-то для повышения кальция - Альфа д3 и т.д. И все. Огромное спасибо всем за поддержку и советы (про Б.Б. как раз недавно у терапевта было такое подозрение, но вроде как надо сделать МРТ для полноты картины). Так что вопрос про МРТ остается пока открытым. Надо как-то сделать это обследование все же...


В первую очередь маме нужен осмотр мануального терапевта. Если ему для постановки диагноза потребуется МРТ, он вам назначит. Нужно быстрее определяться с диагнозом и лечением. Боюсь, что терапевты вам не помогут с этим.


----------



## Ninese (17 Апр 2014)

А в Москве не знаете хорошего манул терапевта? Просто сейчас развелось неимоверное количество коммерческих клиник цель которых не помочь и вылечить, а заработать. Поэтому не знаешь куда идти, чтобы действительно получить помощь. Да не только в Москве, наверное. А уж про районную поликлинику я вообще молчу. Хотя уверена, что везде бывают исключения.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Апр 2014)

Остеопороз, спондилез, спондилит, уж мануальный терапевт Вам точно не нужен, как и нейрохируг.
А вот снимки, анализы, денситомерию можно показать.
Корсет носите?


----------



## Ninese (17 Апр 2014)

Вот эту денситометрию мама точно делала. Причем раза два, кажется. Носить корсет не может - у нее все тело болит и натирает, и давит. Т.е. это не каприз, а какое-то раздражение кожи.  Вы считаете, что можно обойтись и без МРТ? Ей сказали сделать рентген (идет в пн) и МРТ и к врачу ревматологу потом...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Апр 2014)

Если не возможно, то есть другое.
Делайте пока другое.
КТ делали, много информации с МРТ пересекается.
А какой корсет носили? Натирает плохо, а все же в нем легче?
А результаты обследования покажите.


----------



## Ninese (17 Апр 2014)

Корсет никакой не носили. Извиняюсь за подробности, она даже бюстгальтер только на улицу надевает, т.к. натирает тело.
КТ делали да, два раза - в этом году и 2 года назад. Спасибо большое за советы!
Вы имеете ввиду здесь выложить КТ??


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Апр 2014)

Выложить все обследования.
И начните со снимков позвоночника


----------



## Ninese (17 Апр 2014)

Спасибо огромное!!!! Заберу у нее и попробую выложить.


----------



## La murr (17 Апр 2014)

*Ninese*, помощь в размещении результатов обследования Вы найдёте здесь - 
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/


----------



## vbl15 (17 Апр 2014)

Ninese написал(а):


> Т показало еще и скрытые переломы позвоночника неопределенной давности


А можете выложить результаты КТ? Какова их давность?


----------



## Ninese (17 Апр 2014)

Да, я написала - заберу диски и выложу. Одно КТ месяца 2 назад, другое 2 годичной давности. Спасибо всем!


----------



## Ninese (17 Апр 2014)

Вопрос по загрузке обследования на сайт. Снимков маме не дали (уже знаем, что надо их требовать), записали только на диски! Можно ли загрузить на сайт то, что на диске?


----------



## La murr (17 Апр 2014)

Ninese написал(а):


> Можно ли загрузить на сайт то, что на диске?


 *Ninese*, конечно, посмотрите рекомендации в этой теме - 
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/


----------



## Ninese (21 Апр 2014)

Добрый день. Пытаюсь выложить КТ на сайт, но система пишет, что формат файла недопустимый. Расширения у файлов нет никакого. Т.е. я даже не знаю какого они типа. Я открыла их в фотошопе, сохранила в формате фотошопа, но они тоже не загружаются на ваш сайт. Помогите, пожалуйста. В теме по загрузке файлов я не нашла ответа на мою проблему.


----------

